# Ebay's at it again!!!



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

I just posted a comic book on ebay. If I send it out in a flat rate envelope I got from the post office it will cost $4.95. That is what it will cost if I use that envelope.
Ebay won't let me charge $4.95 only $4.00. So I loose $.95 every time I mail a comic book. I tried to post it with the $4.95 But it bounces back till I change it to $4.00
Would a small paper envelope from wal-mart be any cheaper to use?? I have no idea when ebay started that.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Did you try charging 5?


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Weight the envelope and comic book and see what the postage would be. It might be less than the flat rate charge. Light weight things quite often are less. Flat rate usually is only a bargain for heavy things.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Yes, I'd weigh it also. For the record, ebay is beginning to stink.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

furholler said:


> Yes, I'd weigh it also. For the record, ebay is beginning to stink.


You must be upwind, It's been stinky for a while. I don't know how much a comic book weighs but the postage should be way less than $4.95. I buy bubble mailers in bulk and my postage costs are pretty low for something that is comparable.


Nomad


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

it might be they're implementing the shipping limit, _finally_. Will it take $3.95?

Nomad is right. $4.95 is pretty high for a comic book. You could put it between two pieces of carboard and ship it for $2 or $3 via First Class.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

it might be they're implementing the shipping limit, _finally_. Will it take $3.95?

Nomad is right. $4.95 is pretty high for a comic book. How much does it weigh? Four or five ounces? You could put it between two pieces of carboard and ship it for $2 or $3 via First Class.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The $4.95 is the price for Priority mail. Send it either first class or media mail. I shop on E-Bay a lot and really get steamed when someone wants to send something light by Priority Mail. On lighter items, I think Priority should be offered as an upgrade, but not as the standard fee. I'm glad to hear E-Bay is finally cracking down on folks charging much too much for postage. It's about time.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Belfrybat said:


> The $4.95 is the price for Priority mail. Send it either first class or media mail. I shop on E-Bay a lot and really get steamed when someone wants to send something light by Priority Mail. On lighter items, I think Priority should be offered as an upgrade, but not as the standard fee. I'm glad to hear E-Bay is finally cracking down on folks charging much too much for postage. It's about time.


I think many people use Priority Mail because they get a free mailer. It doesn't cost me much to use bubble mailers, because I buy in bulk. But if someone only has one item to send they can be expensive to buy just one. Most times I send either parcel post or first class whichever is cheaper. They seem to arrive about the same time.

Nomad


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

I can send 3 or 4 books, media mail, for less than that. You can use a large envelope and ship media rate, for a comic book. 

USPS media rate is $2.77 for 2lbs, $3.16 for 3 lbs. I can't imagine a comic strip book being more than 3lbs  

Usually if I buy something off ebay (or anywhere else for that matter) and they are charging $5 or more for shipping I know they are padding their pocket a little off the deal...


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

RosewoodfarmVA said:


> I can send 3 or 4 books, media mail, for less than that. You can use a large envelope and ship media rate, for a comic book.
> 
> USPS media rate is $2.77 for 2lbs, $3.16 for 3 lbs. I can't imagine a comic strip book being more than 3lbs
> 
> Usually if I buy something off ebay (or anywhere else for that matter) and they are charging $5 or more for shipping I know they are padding their pocket a little off the deal...


Do comic books have any advertising in them? If so they can't go by Media Mail. Hopefully they don't. People sometimes add the cost of packing materials and gas to get to the post office in the shipping. If you don't add extra to the price of your item you will lose on the shipping costs. I don't do that, but if I had to drive very far to mail something I probably would with the rising price of gas.

Nomad


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Shipping cost is a real show-stopper. When I ship movie posters, I figure in the cost of tracking (for proof of delivery), insurance, first class or priority mail cost, and the cost of the special large envelope or cardboard folder. That gets up in the $6 to $8 range without it starting to cost ME. I'm happy to ship multiple posters in the same package, but buyers have to realize that the sellers have no control over what UPS or the USPS will charge. With scammers able to buy and claim lack of delivery, and Paypal and Ebay taking their side, sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

Nomad said:


> I think many people use Priority Mail because they get a free mailer. It doesn't cost me much to use bubble mailers, because I buy in bulk. But if someone only has one item to send they can be expensive to buy just one. Most times I send either parcel post or first class whichever is cheaper. They seem to arrive about the same time.
> 
> Nomad


Plus there are fewer hoops to jump through when calculating shipping. One rate, that's all. Used to be you would have to email your zip to get a shipping quote. Sellers went with priority to eliminate that step.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Remember there is "priority" and "FLAT RATE priority". Two different things.

USPS furnishes free boxes for both. But how the postage is figured is different.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Walmart sells padded bubble envelopes. Back it with cardboard and send it media mail. 1 buck for the envelope, 2 bucks for the postage. Post Office also sells padded envelopes, a bit higher for around 2 bucks last time I used one. Better yet cardboard a regular manila envelope, write photos, do not bend, send it media and that should do it.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Nomad said:


> Do comic books have any advertising in them? If so they can't go by Media Mail. Hopefully they don't. People sometimes add the cost of packing materials and gas to get to the post office in the shipping. If you don't add extra to the price of your item you will lose on the shipping costs. I don't do that, but if I had to drive very far to mail something I probably would with the rising price of gas.
> 
> Nomad


If they have advertising, they don't qualify for media rate, but they will qualify for bound printed matter. It is barely more than media, but travels at the same speed.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Plow Boy said:


> I just posted a comic book on ebay. If I send it out in a flat rate envelope I got from the post office it will cost $4.95. That is what it will cost if I use that envelope.
> Ebay won't let me charge $4.95 only $4.00. So I loose $.95 every time I mail a comic book. I tried to post it with the $4.95 But it bounces back till I change it to $4.00
> Would a small paper envelope from wal-mart be any cheaper to use?? I have no idea when ebay started that.


The answer to this whole problem is to find a 9x12, 28 # or heavier envelope, add two cardboard liners, and ship it first class.

Get your envelopes at an office supply store, NOT at Walmart.

I'd be shocked if the first class cost to ship would be over $2.24, and the buyer will get it FAST. Media rate takes 6 years from coast to coast, and besides that, your DSR's will suffer from the slowness of the MR.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Oh, also...If you offer the first class option, I think you can then offer Priority flat rate as a _second_ option to the buyer.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep. That's what I do. 
And from my experience, First Class is usually as fast as Priority, or just a day or so behind.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I just shipped a vintage basketball program from the 1960's.

I stuck it in a standard 28# 9x12 envelope, with two corrugated liners, and the first class price was $2.41. 

FWIW, I strongly believe that if you drop the expensive $4-5 shipping, your comic books will sell for much, much higher prices, as a general rule. This has been my experience. Free or cheap shipping pays off in spades.


----------



## rean (Nov 18, 2008)

clovis said:


> Free or cheap shipping pays off in spades.


Also, you can claim shipping costs on your taxes as a business expense.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Actually I don't because it is called in accounting a 'wash-post'. I ship at actual plus $1.00. A positive and a negative. The only thing I put down on my federal tax return is item cost, not with shipping.

I do charge a $1 per shipment handling charge. Helps to pay for padded envelopes and such. I simply love the USPS flat rate boxes. Here again I don't keep actual cost figures. I suspect it comes out to a break-even.

I think I have mentioned before the Post Offices tells me I am their highest volume, non-commercial, Priority Mail shipper. The Priority Mail truck doesn't leave the Post Office going to Nashville until my mail carrier comes in.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> I think I have mentioned before the Post Offices tells me I am their highest volume, non-commercial, Priority Mail shipper. The Priority Mail truck doesn't leave the Post Office going to Nashville until my mail carrier comes in.


None of the PO's in my area sort like that. It's just "mail." 
But I know what you mean. lol

I recently was in my former, regional sorting center (that happens to be just across the state line in Nebraska) with a handful of packages to mail. A town of 8000, the postal worker running the counter that day knew who I was as soon as he glanced at my pre-printed labels.

"You moved out of state!" 
"I hope Kansas appreciates it!"


It's nice to feel needed.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I was told that I was the third largest post office customer at our PO a while back. 

I wonder though, if I'm the second largest player now since one of our town's major ebayers has moved out of state. She was the queen of flat rate boxes...and you wouldn't believe how many she had every day.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Keep in mind anything over 13 ources is considered to be one pound.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I just totaled up my 2010 eBay sales, their charges and PayPal charges. Combined they were about 16.9% of gross sales.

I do a lot of small dollar sales, say under $15.


----------

